# Help frame looks bad...



## CornerStoneProp (Nov 22, 2009)

My "great investment" went south when I finally got the old bed off and the right side frame rail looks pretty bad. Can the frame be welded from about 8 inches behind the cab and back? Looks very bad for only 66k miles. I will try to get a pic up tomorrow if I can.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Anything can be fixed, and frames are in the easy column most of the time.

Curious to see a picture, pretty wierd to have a broken frame with that few miles I'd think.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

You talking it's thin after rust? Cracked or bent? You get a good enough welder and the trucks worth fixing it's not a deal breaker. It just depends on what is wrong. In my area you get "lot rot". The vehicle sits over gravel drive or lot for long periods of time. It has not been under coated or oil sprayed. It may have low miles, but it's rusted badly from no air movement and constant moisture. It never dries out.


----------



## CornerStoneProp (Nov 22, 2009)

Oh rust would be an understatement. Parts look like swiss cheese and others are thin as in very thin. Top and bottom of c channel very bad. It is not broken... Yet...


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Yes pics would help. Year and model truck as well might help too. When they started using the liquid instant rot chemicals this could be possible. Depending on the issue, this could be welded and fishplated.
T.J.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

silly question, but didn't you inspect the truck before you bought it? every used vehicle i buy (especially trucks) i crawl underneath and inspect. with a frame as bad as you describe, i'd have to image it would be obvious to anyone taking a 60 second look?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

CornerStoneProp;1656546 said:


> Oh rust would be an understatement. Parts look like swiss cheese and others are thin as in very thin. Top and bottom of c channel very bad. It is not broken... Yet...


Depending on "how much" of the frame is in this condition, it may be best to cut your losses.

Also based upon on the value of the parts, you actually could make some of your money back by disassembling and selling the parts individually.


----------



## CornerStoneProp (Nov 22, 2009)

Its a 96 with low miles being told it needs a frame. F350 standard welding said they will not touch it. If I can't find somebody to fix the frame, I am going to part it out. Fisher minute mount one eight and a half foot that works fine for sale. Also an 8 foot dump body . Engine transmission and transfer case all work. This really sucks cause I'm deep in it right now


----------



## CornerStoneProp (Nov 22, 2009)

linckeil;1656563 said:


> silly question, but didn't you inspect the truck before you bought it? every used vehicle i buy (especially trucks) i crawl underneath and inspect. with a frame as bad as you describe, i'd have to image it would be obvious to anyone taking a 60 second look?


I did not know how bad the frame was until I took the bed off


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Again. Post pics so we can see this.


----------



## CornerStoneProp (Nov 22, 2009)

TJS;1656582 said:


> Again. Post pics so we can see this.


I will as soon as I get out of work


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

i may be interested in the dump body. maybe the entire truck if you are selling....


----------



## CornerStoneProp (Nov 22, 2009)

linckeil;1656601 said:


> i may be interested in the dump body. maybe the entire truck if you are selling....


It all depends on if it can be fixed


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

I had a Chevy, where the frame broke completely in half right at the front horns just behind the motor mounts. I fixed it, plated and boxed it in and I hear to this day it is still on the road and plowing with no issues.
Anything can be fixed but there is a value payoff.
T.J.


----------



## CornerStoneProp (Nov 22, 2009)

TJS;1656607 said:


> I had a Chevy, where the frame broke completely in half right at the front horns just behind the motor mounts. I fixed it, plated and boxed it in and I hear to this day it is still on the road and plowing with no issues.
> Anything can be fixed but there is a value payoff.
> T.J.


The difference is that you're a very talented welder. I am NOT


----------



## CornerStoneProp (Nov 22, 2009)

https://skydrive.live.com/redir?resid=F75F28C87DA44EE2!1371&authkey=!ALCXfzlItbd2_dM
there are the pictures


----------



## Super Mech (Sep 6, 2011)

I dont post here much but thats pretty bad. I'll be honest with you say I wouldn't touch it and I know how to weld pretty well. I had a 2000 dodge ram 2500 in my shop last week that had 31,000 miles on it and it was rotted just as bad. Heck it was rotted so bad the left door wouldn't close. If there is anything good left part it out and cut you're losses.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for the pix. Yeah, rustmonster got that truck. Cut your losses is the only option here, and part it out.


BTW.

BE GLAD... that you found this out before you started driving it. That would have been a hell of a mess as that truck split in two cruising on some road somewhere...

also.... depending on the state in which you live in, you might be able to go back to the guy who sold it to you, as by law, if he had knowledge of that rot, he'd be required to disclose it.

Good luck... Hopefully you make a good $$ parting it out.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

i would look for a frame and just swap everything over to the good frame.


----------



## CornerStoneProp (Nov 22, 2009)

I was thinking about looking for a truck with blown motor or just sell it I don't need it I just wanted a toy.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

When you bought it are you sure the title did not say salvage. It needs a frame. The previous owner knew what he was doing.


----------



## CornerStoneProp (Nov 22, 2009)

Clean MA title now has clean ct title. Truck for sale many good parts make offer if interested...


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow, death trap there. Looks like you would have to go far in each direction for decent metal, if there is any left.


----------



## CornerStoneProp (Nov 22, 2009)

This is why the truck is for sale as a good parts truck. Taking offers super low mile 7.3 would be good motor for many miles.


----------

